# sound deadening a Z31



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

I was looking at the threads on sound deadening, i didn't see anyone that has matted a z31, and was wondering where are the most likely parts on a z31 to put it on, i already have pretty good sound quality, i'm jsut looking to reduce exterior noise, so probably 1 layer in less important areas and 2 layers in more important areas, which areas could i get away with 1 layer and where would i need 2 layers? i know that alot of the stuff in the back of the z is bolted on and or held on with plastic clips, which rattle, would putting the matting between these pieces and where ever they might contact the metal help reduce the rattling noise? if anyone has matted a z31 do you have pictures?

edit: are there any ghetto inexpensive ways to get less rattling, aside from turning down the volume?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hatch under the 3rd brake light.. and doors.... And the exhaust rattles on mine lol


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Hatch under the 3rd brake light.. and doors.... And the exhaust rattles on mine lol


wat about the rear strut towers?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nope never had a problem... There's nothing in there to rattle in the first place besides the strut dust covers.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Nope never had a problem... There's nothing in there to rattle in the first place besides the strut dust covers.


 ok well what about a layer between all the plastic stuff and the bare metal


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> ok well what about a layer between all the plastic stuff and the bare metal


that would be a good idea


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> that would be a good idea


yeah cuz theres only a slight noise issue from the outside, but the rattling is what bugs the heck outta me, because i can make out the rattling over everything else, very good hearing, the road noise i can live with, but the rattling has to go


----------

